# My First Natural Pickle Fork :)?



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Here she is. I did this one with my bare hands (save the dremmel required for the band notches). I whittled the ends with Mr. Moniker's buck knife and used endless sandpaper. I couldn't bring myself to take all the bark off again! Its just too beautiful! I LOVE the layers on this Black Mangrove fork. It was Super fun to work with. I am not sure if this is technically an "Official" Pickle Fork, but that is what I am gonna call it


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks comfy.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Who cares if its official or not ?! You did a fantastic job on that one ! 
I'm a sucker for a part bark on slingshot and this ones no exception ! 
Very nice ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Looks comfy.


Super comfy!



dan ford said:


> Who cares if its official or not ?! You did a fantastic job on that one !
> I'm a sucker for a part bark on slingshot and this ones no exception !
> Very nice ;-)


Thanks Dan! I love me some bark on a shooter!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

It looks really nice. Leaving some of that bark was a superb idea, it just sets it off. Nice work....for a woman( I kid, I kid :rofl: ).

A really nice job you did with this.

Just judging by the pic with your hand, I would almost call this a full size slingshot. But, I like 'em on the smaller end of the scale. What's the fork gap?


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice! I was hoping you will show is soon. Very well done its a stunner! 
From C


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> It looks really nice. Leaving some of that bark was a superb idea, it just sets it off. Nice work....for a woman( I kid, I kid :rofl: ).
> 
> A really nice job you did with this.
> 
> Just judging by the pic with your hand, I would almost call this a full size slingshot. But, I like 'em on the smaller end of the scale. What's the fork gap?


Thanks! The gap is an inch or less (I am using my eyeballs to measure because I cannot find a ruler) remember my hands are freakishly small haha.



cairomn said:


> Nice! I was hoping you will show is soon. Very well done its a stunner!
> From C


Thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats on the first of many . hope the learning curve is quick for you. let us know how you get along on shooting with it.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

way cool mrs M :thumbsup:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a sweet little bottle popper,well done mrs moniker


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks great Mrs M its a great shape to very nice work B)  How did you use your eyes to measure :shocked: only kidding well done


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice job the Mrs. CM ???? love it!!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Bit rustic and artistic, very unique, great job mate 

-Epic


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

look very good


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great to me and there is no satisfaction like making a good solid hit with a sling and bands that you made yourself.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You and me... that's all... :drinkup: can ye ditch the other guy? :cookie:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I dont like that at all...

I love it!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> You and me... that's all... :drinkup: can ye ditch the other guy? :cookie:


Unfortunately Mr. Moniker is too great to leave  BUT I would for sure have a beer with you!  And then target practice on the bottles!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You have a good eye for shape. I foresee many nice shooters from your hands.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice. I love leaving clear remnants of the tree when possible. So you did lots of sanding and boiled linseed oil bath. It looks like it has a sheen -- did you put on a wax finish as well or anything after the linseed?


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, well done!!! Have you done this before??  Excellent Job. The bark is great! Way to preserve some of Nature's beauty!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Sherman said:


> Very nice. I love leaving clear remnants of the tree when possible. So you did lots of sanding and boiled linseed oil bath. It looks like it has a sheen -- did you put on a wax finish as well or anything after the linseed?


Thanks  I did a ton of sanding up to 800 grit and then left in linseed oil overnight. I haven't put on a finish yet, I might try a CA finish.



Stretch said:


> Well, well done!!! Have you done this before??  Excellent Job. The bark is great! Way to preserve some of Nature's beauty!


 Thank-you  this is my second homemade slingshot, my first is here I really really really like the bark on the forks


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

It's official...


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Super sweet looking shooter!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Mrs. M ! Are you comfortable with an OTT shooter? You know the turn and bend routine?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It is official.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

With this one, you can shoot coyote and get new fur for your Canada Goose Parka


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

well made looks very nice

cheers


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Mrs. M ! Are you comfortable with an OTT shooter? You know the turn and bend routine?


I am familiar with a few turn and bend routines..but none specific to slingshots... what is this one you speak of?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Mrs. CM,
He is talking about turning and tweaking the pouch to avoid fork hits.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

August West said:


> Mrs. CM,
> He is talking about turning and tweaking the pouch to avoid fork hits.


 hahaha I know. Its early, and I am far to immature to walk away from a comment like that


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice lil fork there Mrs CM! Great job.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Mrs. M ! Are you comfortable with an OTT shooter? You know the turn and bend routine?
> ...


Perhaps your routines are more interesting I am sure  I was referring to turning the pouch 90 degrees and a slight bend or some call it a tweak to avoid hand and fork strike. A pickle can be fickle I did not want you to learn that the hard way  You may want to start with soft ammo and light bands.  Then work it out to full butterfly. You are having fun it is great to watch.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking shooter! Good eye for the natural beauty of it.

And very relieved not to see the "other" pics of Pickle Forks bath!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Can-Opener said:
> ...


I am excited to try full butterfly  will start with chick peas, because I value my hands


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Just wait till you see the power and accuracy you can get with light bands at 3/4 or full butterfly, so much fun.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Mrs. M ! Are you comfortable with an OTT shooter? You know the turn and bend routine?


Are you referring to the tweek method? Man I hope Ray don't see this!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Great Job! A Beauty! The bark and the texture of the wood is so harmonious.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Mrs. M, That is a WONDERFUL combo of both a PFS and a natural (yes, I love and prefer a bit of bark to add to the "bite"!) ! As you mention, not sure if this is considered an "official pickle", but it's about time that a few artists like you ( I realize you're new at this, yet your creative talent is already awesome!) really got the" natural pickle" movement growing a bit faster! By the way, consider using a SHORTER band set-up and a cheek anchor point - I'm also one with small hands, and the natural pfs with extra short bands really enables quickness of firing and accuracy! Plus it will HUNT with power !


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool pfs Señora CM. Can 't wait to hear how it shoots. Nice bark patch too.
Be well,
SF


----------

